

The verdict is in:  Could Care Less or Couldn't Care Less? - dorkitude
http://couldorcouldntcareless.com

======
johng
It's pretty simple:

If you could care less, it means that you don't care, but not wholeheartedly
:)

If you couldn't care less, it means that not only don't you care, but that you
care so little that there is no way you could care any less.

Seems simple to me.

Ie, it is the same as dislike vs hate.. one is stronger.

What's the debate?

